# Any weather alerts by text??



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have been in this business a long time. One of my biggest pains is getting up 4 times a night and checking when there is high probability and also concerns that one of those nights when i had plans (few drinks etc) i could sleep through an event.

With all the tech stuff out there, does anyone know of a way you can subscribe to a weather site and set up a notification of weather?

Example, i am a pilot and in my plane, i have a weather feed that knows lighting strikes are a huge issue, so they are noted and laid over my maps in real time showing location.

If a weather service could allow us to ask for anything in a certain temp (below 0) and precipitation falling..........it would send a text, i would think that would be pretty cool. Any thoughts...anything like this out there?

99 percent of the time I am up and out prior to snow/ice, but a back up for the 1% we are not paying attention or its a fluke would be very cool.

Just a thought...anyone with tips on how you ensure you dont miss or sleep through weather?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

The Weather Channel app allows you to turn on notifications that let you know when it is going to snow/rain based on your GPS location. It will pop up saying snow expected in your area to start at xx time, I think it is usually around 30-45 min before they think it will start.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I get SMS and email alerts from weather.com. I haven't touched it in years but it looks like you set it up at https://profile.weather.com/#/


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Setup weather stations at your lots and have them use the 3g/4g/LTE network (or a local wifi, say if you handle a plaza that has a dunkin, starbucks, mcdonalds) to produce real time stats at your locations with alarms....Might be a little geeky but could be done...

Hmmm I'm going to look into this


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

*Thanks*

I am toying with the weather channel and weather networks apps and seeing if alerts are reliable and of value.

Detroit metro airport is only a few miles from where i am located so figured someone might have some good ideas on getting real time texts of ice/snow fall reports.

Would be sweet to know there is a reliable back up.

Thanks for the info, will see what proves the best solution.:waving:


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

"The weather pros". Has been soliciting us in my area and giving us a free trial of their service. To early to say if they are accurate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Schneider Electric\Telvent\DTN\Whateverthey'recallingthemselvesthisyear has this option. It was better in the past though. I would still never trust it completely. 

I use it because I like their radar, I can do some quick estimating on when precip will actually arrive and it doesn't have the gain cranked up so every speck of dust doesn't show up looking like a tornado as the NWS does.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2088628 said:


> Schneider Electric\Telvent\DTN\Whateverthey'recallingthemselvesthisyear has this option. It was better in the past though. I would still never trust it completely.
> 
> I use it because I like their radar, I can do some quick estimating on when precip will actually arrive and it doesn't have the gain cranked up so every speck of dust doesn't show up looking like a tornado as the NWS does.


Mark,

Do you know what a ballpark price is for this service?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely;2088868 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Do you know what a ballpark price is for this service?
> 
> Thanks!


Not anymore, they raise our prices, we complain, they drop it back down. lol


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2088874 said:


> Not anymore, they raise our prices, we complain, they drop it back down. lol


Gotchya,

Trying to save myself a sales call.


----------



## WeatherWorks (Nov 6, 2009)

*WeatherWorks* can help you with detailed storm alerts and 24/7 monitoring with text messages 1-3 hours before snow / ice arrives at your sites. We are located in NJ and service clientele from VA to Southern NH as well as markets in Pittsburgh, Columbus to Cincinnati OH, Indianapolis IN and Chicago Metro IL. Call *(908) 850-8600* and ask for *Kevin Hopler* in the sales department. There is a cost to the service but the investment is worth it for professionalism, piece of mind, safety and company efficiency. Many clients state that the service more than pays for itself in just one storm that catches you off guard. *www.weatherworksinc.com*.

We also provide post storm verification for billing invoices *www.CertifiedSnowfallTotals.com*


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know exactly what your saying. Ive been doing this for years and that has to be one of the worst things. I tried having my guys do a every-other night thing but twice they blew it and had I not gotten up out of habit I would have woke up to 5-6" of snow and a lot of po'd people. I've become tight with two other companies and we all kind of look out for each other so now we're all calling each other.


----------



## WeatherWorks (Nov 6, 2009)

Also forgot to mention that we offer 10% off to SIMA Members!


----------

